# Savoy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2006)

The Savoy Palace in London was the site of two major events in church history: 

1) the October 1658 Savoy Declaration, a modification of the Westminster Confession by Independents, pursuant to the instructions of the July 15, 1658 Synod of Independents who formed a committee for the purpose comprising of Thomas Goodwin, John Owen, Philip Nye, William Bridge, Joseph Caryl and William Greenhill. 

The changes to the Westminster Confession found in the Savoy Declaration can be reviewed here and here.

2) From April 15, 1661 to July 25, 1661 a Savoy Conference was held with the aim of reconciling the Episcopal and Presbyterian parties in the Church of England. Thomas Case published the collected documents from this conference, including Richard Baxter's _Petition for Peace_ and proposed liturgy (for purposes of the conference, Baxter was classified as a Presbyterian). The Episcopal party refused to concede anything and the entire conference failed to achieve its goal of reconciliation.

The commissioners included:

Anglicans
Commissioners:
Rev. Dr. Accepted Frewen, Archbishop of York
Rev. Dr. Gilbert Sheldon, Archbishop of London
Rev. Dr. John Cosin, Bishop of Durham
Rev. Dr. John Warner, Bishop of Rochester
Rev. Dr. Henry King, Bishop of Chichester
Rev. Dr. Humphrey Henchman, Bishop of Sarum
Rev. Dr. George Morley, Bishop of Worchester
Rev. Dr. Robert Saunderson, Bishop of Lincoln
Rev. Dr. Benjamin Laney, Bishop of Peterborough
Rev. Dr. Bryan Walton, Bishop of Chester
Rev. Dr. Richard Sterne, Bishop of Carlisle
Rev. Dr. John Gauden, Bishop of Exeter

Assistants:
John Earle, D.D., Dean of Westminster
Peter Heylin, D.D.
John Hacket, D.D.
John Barwick, D.D.
Peter Gunning, D.D.
John Pearson, D.D.
Thomas Pierce, D.D.
Anthony Sparrow, D.D.
Herbert Thorndike, D.D.

Presbyterians
Commissioners:
Rev. Edward Reynolds, Bishop of Norwich
Rev. Anthony Tuckney, D.D.M., St. John's College, Cambridge
Rev. John Conant, D.D., Reg. Prof. Div., Oxford
Rev. William Spurstow, D.D., Vicar, Hackney
Rev. John Wallis, D.D., Sav. Prof. Geometry, Oxford
Rev. Thomas Manton, D.D., Master of Covent Garden
Rev. Edmund Calamy the Elder, B.D., of Aldermanbury
Rev. Richard Baxter, Clerk, Kidderminster
Rev. Arthur Jackson, Clerk, St. Faith's
Rev. Thomas Case, Clerk, Rector of St. Giles
Rev. Samuel Clarke, Clerk, of St. Bene't Fink
Rev. Matthew Newcomen, Clerk, Dedham

Assistants:
Rev. Thomas Horton, D.D.
Rev. Thomas Jacomb, D.D.
Rev. William Bates, D.D.
Rev. William Cooper, D.D.
Rev. John Lightfoot, D.D.
Rev. John Collinges, D.D.
Rev. Benjamin Woodbridge, B.D.
Rev. John Rawlinson, Clerk
Rev. William Drake, Clerk

[Edited on 8-23-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 10-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2006)

I would like to name my son Accepted Frewen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I would like to name my son Accepted Frewen.



Reuben -- You might enjoy this thread.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2006)

Good call, Andrews. Fly-fornication is a great name also. In conference with a friend, it was decided that at least one of us should name a daughter:
Shame Anguish (in Spanish, Verguenza Angustias).


----------

